# Hi from Georgia.



## jody6363 (Sep 27, 2014)

After many months of lurking and reading I guess It's time for me to come out of the shadows,so here we go..

Hi, I'm Jody.

I'm a male.

Things I like...
long walks in hardware supply stores.
The smell of fresh pine being cut on my table saw.
peeling dried tightbond 3 from my finger tips.

Things I have learned on here so far...
die Varroa die.
hive beetles can't pass the hive tool test.
The aerodynamic properties of a 5 gallon bucket during a hurricane.

thanks to everyone on here for your knowledge and willingness to share so that newbee's like me can learn.

Jody


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!



> Things I have learned on here so far...
> ... The aerodynamic properties of a 5 gallon bucket during a hurricane.


I see you have been paying attention! :lpf:


.... the lesson learned from that thread ... will serve you well here...


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

jody6363 said:


> Things I like...
> long walks in hardware supply stores.
> The smell of fresh pine being cut on my table saw.
> peeling dried tightbond 3 from my finger tips.
> ...



Welcome to the forum! 

You seem to be on the fast track to beekeeping success but the jury is still out concerning the aerodynamics of five gallon plastic pails. With some new interest in 5 gallon buckets perhaps testing could continue...


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Jody !


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

bwahahaha, welcome..


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Greetings from the other side of Atlanta.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jody!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## jody6363 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I must admit that every time I see a 5 gallon bucket I think of all yall..


Jody


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You've been paying attention Jody, that's great. I'm glad you identified yourself as a male, otherwise, you'd be getting obscene private messages from Odfrank. 

Not everyone is a "know it all" like Ace so you should have fun on this site. There are a lot of good folks who know a lot about bees here so I hope you enjoy.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome Jody6363.
The entertainment value of a 5 gallon bucket is way under rated.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Greetings from Colorado, the land of skiing and all things green


----------

